

Where Are You Mr(s) Product Owner? - awa-uk
http://www.adventureswithagile.com/where-are-you-mrs-product-owner/

======
JoeAltmaier
The greatest failures of our Agile dev team stem from absent Product Owners.
Not because (as the article suggests) the engineers were incapable of deciding
product features and direction. But because their hands were tied by the Agile
process, which prevented them from proceeding without the blessing of the all-
powerful PO.

